# Who will Win in a BD - Myanmar Naval War?



## Banana

> Two Myanmar destroyers anchored at Tien Sa Port, Da Nang City on March 12th, starting its three-day visit to Vietnam for the first time of the year.
> *The Ums Mahar Bandoola (F-21) and the Ums Mahar Thiha Thura (F-23) of the Navy of Myanmar have the same technical parameters. Each is 103.2m long, 10.8m wide and weighs 1,726 tons with 123 crew members on board.*



http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/165070-vietnam-myanmar-eventful-relationship.html

While Bangladesh has BNS Bangabandhu. About same Specs.

Seems BD will get a Spanking Bad Time from Myanmar!


----------



## Maira La

Banana said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/165070-vietnam-myanmar-eventful-relationship.html
> 
> While Bangladesh has BNS Bangabandhu. About same Specs.
> 
> Seems BD will get a Spanking Bad Time from Myanmar!



One more day to go! We'll know the verdict of the arbitration tomorrow! I'm so excited!

Btw, we'd win because we won't let Myanmar have an excuse to start a war in the first place!


----------



## scholseys

Banana said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/165070-vietnam-myanmar-eventful-relationship.html
> 
> While Bangladesh has BNS Bangabandhu. About same Specs.
> 
> Seems BD will get a Spanking Bad Time from Myanmar!



troll thread, troll post....and reported.


----------



## Banana

11 Muslims Hanged to Death is Related to Bangladesh Defence Forum but Something Related to Wars about BD is not.

Funny Bangladeshis.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

I reported both.


----------



## Avisheik

Those aint destroyers those are frigates. BTW we are recieving 2 brand new frigates soon.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## third eye

A completely hypothetical question.

Two nations who share a land border cannot have an exclusively Air, Land or sea war.

Each service is meant to complement each other and works in unison.

In any case why should there be a war among BD & Myanmar ?

Reactions: Like Like:
7


----------



## Pakistanisage

Are Bangladesh and Myanmar hostile towars each other ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Pakistanisage said:


> Are Bangladesh and Myanmar hostile towars each other ?



When it comes to our maritime claims and the problem of refugees, then yes


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Bangladesh could crush Myanmar like a bug. The Myanmar Air Force and Ground Forces cannot even defeat some Chinese rebels in their own territory, how could they stand a chance against all of Bangladesh?

Reactions: Like Like:
6


----------



## Sasquatch

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Bangladesh could crush Myanmar like a bug. The Myanmar Air Force and Ground Forces cannot even defeat some Chinese rebels in their own territory, how could they stand a chance against all of Bangladesh?



Naval War ? and if they fought Bangladesh it would be a limited conflict. Myanmar does have pretty ok skills at battling the rebels, they build their own warships as well.


----------



## Avisheik

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Bangladesh could crush Myanmar like a bug. The Myanmar Air Force and Ground Forces cannot even defeat some Chinese rebels in their own territory, how could they stand a chance against all of Bangladesh?



Well rebels are unconventional force. But coming up against a conventinal force is another matter. 

I am sure our ground forces are superior to theirs but, their air force is more modern than ours. It all boils down to the navy, in which we are quite equal


----------



## Sasquatch

Avisheik said:


> Well rebels are unconventional force. But coming up against a conventinal force is another matter.
> 
> I am sure our ground forces are superior to theirs but, their air force is more modern than ours. It all boils down to the navy, in which we are quite equal



Conventional forces went they would use their airforce to give them the edge.


----------



## Avisheik

Hu Songshan said:


> Conventional forces went they would use their airforce to give them the edge.



Yup very true. We need to buy some new(and good) birds fast

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Sasquatch

Avisheik said:


> Yup very true. We need to buy some new(and good) birds fast



Bangladesh should build up on SAMS as well.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Avisheik

only one as of now FM 90. I think we are buying new ones from russia soon.


----------



## bd_4_ever

Do we really need this kind of thread? :S

However, as its been opened and unless it gets closed (if it does), heres my view:-

1. Their Air Force is quite in better shape then ours. More planes = more firepower. Their air defence is also better then ours. In this solitary scenario, Myanmar 1 - Bangladesh 0.

2. Our navy, according to me, should have advantage. Reason his over the past years, exercise & training with the US Navy and there has been heavy investment in here. More ships are to arrive soon. And our SWADS would play a very vital role in any sort of commando operations, though i have no idea about any such similar Burmese special force. We also do have a missile launching pad in Chittagong, no never ever heard much about it..should be to encounter any such naval aggression. In this solitarty scenario, Myanmar 0 - Bangladesh 1.

3. As for army, well its a tough call. Dont want to belittle anyone, but i would say our army is more professional and trained whereas they have COIN experience. It could again be equal and its a tough call to make. Here my call, Bangladesh 1 - Myanmar 1.

However, it would all come down to strategies, deployments and all the top-level decisions. I am definitely sure we have our plans set for any sort of scenario, and as someone said above, all the forces will work in unison. Hence, it would also depend on how the different forces gel down.

** This post aint for any random fanboy, who cant fathom the meaning of POV. If you dont like it, not my problem **


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Md Akmal

@ Why we will fight with Myanmar ? It does not exist even ?

@ We might have some refugee and and marital boundry disputes which can be very well sorted out with discussion.

@ I think, India is instigating Sk Hasina regarding this aspects !!!!!!!


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Myanmar Air Force may become main challenge for Bangladesh

Myanmar Air Force

32 &#8211; Mig-29 jets upgraded to SMT Standard 

25 &#8211; F-7 jets upgraded to PG Standard

20 &#8211; A-5C jets upgraded to Q-5II Standard 

60 &#8211; Mi-24 Attack helicopters


----------



## Avisheik

bd_4_ever said:


> Do we really need this kind of thread? :S
> 
> However, as its been opened and unless it gets closed (if it does), heres my view:-
> 
> 1. Their Air Force is quite in better shape then ours. More planes = more firepower. Their air defence is also better then ours. In this solitary scenario, Myanmar 1 - Bangladesh 0.
> 
> 2. Our navy, according to me, should have advantage. Reason his over the past years, exercise & training with the US Navy and there has been heavy investment in here. More ships are to arrive soon. And our SWADS would play a very vital role in any sort of commando operations, though i have no idea about any such similar Burmese special force. We also do have a missile launching pad in Chittagong, no never ever heard much about it..should be to encounter any such naval aggression. In this solitarty scenario, Myanmar 0 - Bangladesh 1.
> 
> 3. As for army, well its a tough call. Dont want to belittle anyone, but i would say our army is more professional and trained whereas they have COIN experience. It could again be equal and its a tough call to make. Here my call, Bangladesh 1 - Myanmar 1.
> 
> However, it would all come down to strategies, deployments and all the top-level decisions. I am definitely sure we have our plans set for any sort of scenario, and as someone said above, all the forces will work in unison. Hence, it would also depend on how the different forces gel down.
> 
> ** This post aint for any random fanboy, who cant fathom the meaning of POV. If you dont like it, not my problem **
> 
> 
> Cheers!!!



Might i add that a significant number(10-25%) of personnel of burmese army are kids(below 16) kidnapped to serve the army


----------



## Avisheik

Lankan Ranger said:


> Myanmar Air Force may become main challenge for Bangladesh
> 
> Myanmar Air Force
> 
> 32 &#8211; Mig-29 jets upgraded to SMT Standard
> 
> 25 &#8211; F-7 jets upgraded to PG Standard
> 
> 20 &#8211; A-5C jets upgraded to Q-5II Standard
> 
> 60 &#8211; Mi-24 Attack helicopters



I am baffled to know that their GDP per capita is $1300, yet they can handle 32 migs and 60 mi-24s.

What is even more baffling is that our GDP is $1700, but handling 8 migs is a pain in our a$$


----------



## Zabaniyah

Do kids like 'Banana' even know anything about warfare? 

Victory is not determined by equipment alone. Or how many troops a country possess. 

The country that is able to run the war longer, has regional and international support and to be able to force the enemy to play under his rules in all fronts is the victor. 

Add geographical advantages to that. 

And in this case, it favors Bangladesh more.



Lankan Ranger said:


> Myanmar Air Force may become main challenge for Bangladesh
> 
> Myanmar Air Force
> 
> 32 &#8211; Mig-29 jets upgraded to SMT Standard
> 
> 25 &#8211; F-7 jets upgraded to PG Standard
> 
> 20 &#8211; A-5C jets upgraded to Q-5II Standard
> 
> 60 &#8211; Mi-24 Attack helicopters



And just how will they fully operate all those Hinds and Fulcrums effectively during a war given their economy? 

Of-course, to all the fanboys, war's like a video game. 

Pity

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Prometheus

thats not a fair debate!!!!!

we dont have anyone from myanmar to support that side


----------



## Lankan Ranger

Zabaniya said:


> And just how will they fully operate all those Hinds and Fulcrums effectively during a war given their economy?



Myanmar Armed Forces - Budget US$2 billion +

Bangadesh Armed Forces - Budget US$1 billion +


----------



## scholseys

Lankan Ranger said:


> Myanmar Armed Forces - Budget US$2 billion +
> 
> Bangadesh Armed Forces - Budget US$1 billion +



but in war time we can regroup and refinance much better since our economy is 3-4 times the size of Burma.


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Avisheik said:


> I am baffled to know that their GDP per capita is $1300, yet they can handle 32 migs and 60 mi-24s.
> 
> What is even more baffling is that our GDP is $1700, but handling 8 migs is a pain in our a$$



only 3 of their Migs have HUDs.


----------



## Ammyy

Zabaniya said:


> Add geographical advantages to that.
> 
> And in this case, it favors Bangladesh more.



What so special in Bangladeshi geography that Myanmar cant beat you ???


----------



## Lankan Ranger

FairAndUnbiased said:


> only 3 of their Migs have HUDs.



Don&#8217;t trust wikipedia...........


----------



## Developereo

bd_4_ever said:


> Do we really need this kind of thread?



Look who started the thread. Few days back he started a thread of China v/s America.


----------



## Lankan Ranger

*Myanmar buys 20 MiG-29 jets
*
A 400 million-euro ($570 mln) contract has been signed for the delivery of Russian 20 MiG-29 fighters for the Myanmar Air Force, a source close to Russia's arms export monopoly told a business daily on Wednesday.

The country bought 12 MiG-29 fighters in 2001.

The country bought 12 MiG-29 fighters in 2001, but this contract is the largest since the 2007 fulfilled contract to supply Algeria with 34 MiG-29 fighters.

In 2008, a contract for the supply of six MiG-29 fighters was signed with Sri Lanka.

Myanmar to buy 20 MiG-29 fighters for $570 mln - paper | Business | RIA Novosti


----------



## Nishan_101

Although the BDs don't have nice Navy but they require one. I think if they will look towards a fleet like this then they can show up some power in Indian Ocean.
7 Type-54As Frigates
5 Corvettes
11 FACs
*3 SSKs of Chinese Origin.* Which is must thing and they must look towards it ASAP with license production and joining them in future development.
Some Armed Patrol Boats along with Hover Crafts too.


----------



## usernaame

Nishan_101 said:


> Although the BDs don't have nice Navy but they require one. I think if they will look towards a fleet like this then they can show up some power in Indian Ocean.
> 7 Type-54As Frigates
> 5 Corvettes
> 11 FACs
> *3 SSKs of Chinese Origin.* Which is must thing and they must look towards it ASAP with license production and joining them in future development.
> Some Armed Patrol Boats along with Hover Crafts too.




BD doesn't need navy, IN is sufficient for the security needs of BD, Myanmar, Thailand.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

DRDO said:


> What so special in Bangladeshi geography that Myanmar cant beat you ???



Google.



Lankan Ranger said:


> Myanmar Armed Forces - Budget US$2 billion +
> 
> Bangadesh Armed Forces - Budget US$1 billion +



What percentage of their GDP do they spend on military? Ours is just 1%.

By the way, their economy is worth $82 billion, even given that they are a larger country with more resources. Bangladesh's GDP is $282.5 billion with a growth rate of over 6% 

We don't have any reason to invade them. But we'll maintain our territorial integrity no matter what. 

Anyways, there isn't enough justification for any war. And there's huge potential for trade between the two countries. Small time traders already trade on the border in Chittagong. 

And if the transit moves forward, it'll go up. 



usernaame said:


> BD doesn't need navy, IN is sufficient for the security needs of BD, Myanmar, Thailand.


----------



## kalu_miah

Myanmar is the country that gives us our life-line (shared land border) to connect and integrate with ASEAN economy. The rest of our land border is with India. If we did not have this shared land border with Myanmar, we could not think of a look-east policy and integrating with ASEAN countries. We cannot afford to think of any war with Myanmar, we must resolve all conflicts with Myanmar in a fair and amicable way.

The priority for us is to work with Myanmar on multiple fronts:

- building roads and railways from Bangladesh to China and Thailand via Myanmar
- working to improve trade and business relationship
- working to get natural gas and electricity deal going as soon as possible

Once we have a good railway and highway through Myanmar, it might be possible to send containers by rail or road to Singapore or any new deep sea port in Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## scholseys

We will never fight our Burmese brothers...Bangladesh - Burma friendship bhai bhai!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

usernaame said:


> BD doesn't need navy, IN is sufficient for the security needs of BD, Myanmar, Thailand.



According to some bangladeshi in this forum. The main objective of bangladeshi navy is keep out Indian navy from their maritime border. Which means they want to war not co-opration between us. So protection is out of question according to them.


----------



## LaBong

It will take just a day for the Burmese to wipe the Dingis and Dhous of Bangladesh Navy, the question is rhetorical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

DRDO said:


> What so special in Bangladeshi geography that Myanmar cant beat you ???



The place where we border each other, is a hilly area on our side, plains on their side

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

Zabaniya said:


> Google.



Their is nothing special 



> What percentage of their GDP do they spend on military? Ours is just 1%.
> 
> By the way, their economy is worth *$82 billion*, even given that they are a larger country with more resources. *Bangladesh's GDP is $282.5 billion* with a growth rate of over 6%
> 
> We don't have any reason to invade them. But we'll maintain our territorial integrity no matter what.



Where you found this data ???

According to CIA world fact book GDP of Bangladesh is 115 billion in 2011



Zabaniya said:


> Google.



Their is nothing special 



> What percentage of their GDP do they spend on military? Ours is just 1%.
> 
> By the way, their economy is worth *$82 billion*, even given that they are a larger country with more resources. *Bangladesh's GDP is $282.5 billion* with a growth rate of over 6%
> 
> We don't have any reason to invade them. But we'll maintain our territorial integrity no matter what.



Where you found this data ???

According to CIA world fact book GDP of Bangladesh is 115 billion in 2011


----------



## Avisheik

LaBong said:


> It will take just a day for the Burmese to wipe the Dingis and Dhous of Bangladesh Navy, the question is rhetorical.



Why import foreign labour to wipe our boats??

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

The geography favors us and our artillery will be a key factor. Burmese and BD border is very small and narrow, we can close it down using artillery and the terrain will be a nightmare for them.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

aazidane said:


> The geography favors us and our artillery will be a key factor. Burmese and BD border is very small and narrow, we can close it down using artillery and the terrain will be a nightmare for them.



However, that advantage will only work until they bring in their war birds.



DRDO said:


> Their is nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> Where you found this data ???
> 
> According to CIA world fact book GDP of Bangladesh is 115 billion in 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Their is nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> Where you found this data ???
> 
> According to CIA world fact book GDP of Bangladesh is 115 billion in 2011



$282.5 is the GDP(PPP)

$115 is the GDP (nominal)


----------



## Zabaniyah

DRDO said:


> Their is nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> Where you found this data ???
> 
> According to CIA world fact book GDP of Bangladesh is 115 billion in 2011
> 
> 
> 
> Their is nothing special
> 
> 
> 
> Where you found this data ???
> 
> According to CIA world fact book GDP of Bangladesh is 115 billion in 2011



Why don't you Google instead of repeating the same question over and over again like freaking parrot? 

Some Economics courses wouldn't hurt either


----------



## usernaame

Kesang said:


> According to some bangladeshi in this forum. The main objective of bangladeshi navy is keep out Indian navy from their maritime border. Which means they want to war not co-opration between us. So protection is out of question according to them.



Are you taking PDF Bangladeshis seriously? are you kidding me? These are just hacks here on PDF. Almost, closet Islamists.Don't take them seriously and if Indians take them seriously, Indians are unwittingly giving them credibility. For example, PDF itself gets credibility because of Naive Indians coming here to react to Pakistani Propaganda lines about Indian society. Just imagine a PDF without these fools from India. It's will be just dead.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Roybot

India will never let Myanmar and Bangladesh fight, we don't want trouble in the neighborhood.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

aazidane said:


> The geography favors us and our artillery will be a key factor. Burmese and BD border is very small and narrow, we can close it down using artillery and the terrain will be a nightmare for them.



So only by blocking that narrow border you will win war with them ??

Your Navy and Airforce is nothing infront of them



Zabaniya said:


> Why don't you Google instead of repeating the same question over and over again like freaking parrot?



I think you are talking about same narrow border of your  What about their navy and Airforce ?



> Some Economics courses wouldn't hurt either



I am already making enough money and dnt need to do any course just to post on any XYZ forum


----------



## scholseys

DRDO said:


> So only by blocking that narrow border you will win war with them ??
> 
> Your Navy and Airforce is nothing infront of them



The hill tracks area is stealth by itself, you cant just bomb the whlole place, our air force has the capability to defend our air space. Our military is more professional than their's, they still wear sandals to work in a lot of places.


----------



## scholseys

Plus we will have our first satellite soon


----------



## Zabaniyah

DRDO said:


> I think you are talking about same narrow border of your  What about their navy and Airforce?



Do you have any idea of how much it costs to mobilize an entire naval and air operation?  

Again, it's not about having what kind of toys an army has or how many troops it possess. The Gulf War served that lesson. 



DRDO said:


> I am already making enough money and dnt need to do any course just to post on any XYZ forum


----------



## bd_4_ever

> It will take just a day for the Burmese to wipe the Dingis and Dhous of Bangladesh Navy, the question is rhetorical.





Avisheik said:


> Why import foreign labour to wipe our boats??




Avisheik pwned LaBong's head for 245 gold!

Avisheik is Wicked Sick!!!

(DotA Rulez) 


Cheers!!!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

Avisheik said:


> Why import foreign labour to wipe our boats??



Just another show of nefarious design of evil Dadas, why dirt your hand when the objective can be achived by foreign labous.


----------



## Lone

usernaame said:


> BD doesn't need navy, IN is sufficient for the security needs of BD, Myanmar, Thailand.




 someone plz help I can't stop laughing ...


----------



## scholseys

Burmese and Bangladeshis are brothers, hope burma stabilizes so that we can return their refugee. We are brothas from another motha. They even gifted us their comfortable traditional clothe called lungi, we can't be hating on our brothers. Myanmar Bangladesh Forever!


----------



## Battle of Bach Dang River

In my opinion, they should sign an agreement together, something like:

_*Article 1:*_ The two will not go to war, *because now is valuable time for the economic development of both countries*. Instead, the two countries negotiate to solve the issues based on the spirit of peace, friendship and cooperation.

*Article 2:* If the negotiation does not resolve the issues, both together ... review "Article 1".

*But conditions for signing is: no country is too greedy, ridiculous, unlawful, aggressive and bullied.*

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Pakistanisage

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Bangladesh could crush Myanmar like a bug. The Myanmar Air Force and Ground Forces cannot even defeat some Chinese rebels in their own territory, how could they stand a chance against all of Bangladesh?




In case of a conflict with Bangladesh, Myanmar may be challenged. Please understand Bangladesh Armed forces came out of Pakistan Armed forces and are a well trained Force with a long history of Warfare ( while they were part of Pakistan). Myanmar / Burma is a place where British ( with subcontinent soldiers ) fought japanese. The Burmese were used to carry equipment like mules and I dont know if they have any history of Warfare.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

aazidane said:


> Burmese and Bangladeshis are brothers, hope burma stabilizes so that we can return their refugee. We are brothas from another motha. They even gifted us their comfortable traditional clothe called lungi, we can't be hating on our brothers. Myanmar Bangladesh Forever!


bhai please ask MOD to close this thread, all these un necessary trolling. One question- whose pic is that?


----------



## Maira La

*Back to the topic. Who will win? I don't know. But at least now we know, according to the Daily Star, that:*

*The Bay is ours






*


----------



## scholseys

yasinbin said:


> bhai please ask MOD to close this thread, all these un necessary trolling. One question- whose pic is that?



amar girlfriend

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

aazidane said:


> amar girlfriend



bangladeshi girls have very smooth hair and light skin


----------



## Maira La

(deleted; jst kiddin )


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

apo_Asura said:


> Thanks but that girl in his avatar is an Afghan. At least his kids will have half smooth hair and half fair skin.



Bangladeshis already have smooth hair and many have fair skin

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## FairAndUnbiased

Is this a typical Bangladeshi girl?


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

FairAndUnbiased said:


> Is this a typical Bangladeshi girl?



where did you get the picture dude? Is she ur gf or something?


----------



## perplexed

It's time we defend our resources in Myanmar. We should send our latest destroyers in AID of myanmar in case conflict arises.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Raquib

perplexed said:


> It's time we defend our resources in Myanmar. We should send our latest destroyers in AID of myanmar in case conflict arises.



Tell that to your government.


----------



## scholseys

FairAndUnbiased said:


> bangladeshi girls have very smooth hair and light skin



she is not bangladeshi, she is a pashtun, afghani. But yes there are much better looking girls in bangladesh, much fairer and prettier.


----------



## LaBong

Not sure why people are so much concerned with skin colour. Personality and achievements define a man, not skin pigmentation or lack thereof.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## scholseys

skin color doesnt matter for me, i find darker girls sexier and fair girls prettier....its hard for me to choose

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## LaBong

There is this Bangladeshi who finds it hard to choose between girls going gaga for him and there is this Bangladeshi who sleeps with three Blondie and two Latino and come out alive. Bangladeshis amaze me!


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> There is this Bangladeshi who finds it hard to choose between girls going gaga for him and there is this Bangladeshi who sleeps with three Blondie and two Latino and come out alive. Bangladeshis amaze me!



you just jealous bro!


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

LaBong said:


> There is this Bangladeshi who finds it hard to choose between girls going gaga for him and there is this Bangladeshi who sleeps with three Blondie and two Latino and come out alive. Bangladeshis amaze me!



Latino ... anyway I was not aware of the fact that kolkata boys cant come out alive after sleeping with gora girl...


----------



## Zabaniyah

All girls are beautiful. Beauty is skin deep.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## DarkPrince

LaBong said:


> There is this Bangladeshi who finds it hard to choose between girls going gaga for him and there is this Bangladeshi who sleeps with three Blondie and two Latino and come out alive. Bangladeshis amaze me!



dont judge all bangladeshis


----------



## ebr77

aazidane said:


> amar girlfriend



kind of reminds me of my x.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

LaBong said:


> There is this Bangladeshi who finds it hard to choose between girls going gaga for him and there is this Bangladeshi who sleeps with three Blondie and two Latino and come out alive. Bangladeshis amaze me!


  what to say bro, our masculine power in albeit better than many.



FairAndUnbiased said:


> Is this a typical Bangladeshi girl?


we have many varieties, some look like ghost white, some fairer than this girl, some sunburn, some dark coloured, but does skin color doesn't matter man. Dude lol come to Dhaka, i believe I can give you some company if you wanna meet a few girl. But one thing is good here, i.e. no body gets disappointed, you can always find what you want.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## CaPtAiN_pLaNeT

yasinbin said:


> what to say bro, our masculine power in albeit better than many.



Lol bro ... This is completely off topic but this is what an Indian doctor said publicly in NDTV about sex and D@@k size...So its quite natural they will assume everything overestimated.

Indian member dont get angered or frustrated as it is aired in NDTV and said by your doctor.

Mod This is not part of trolling!!!

Everyone listen and enjoy what that doctor says about all these!!


----------



## Zabaniyah

^lol, seriously don't troll...

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ebr77

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Lol bro ... This is completely off topic but this is what an Indian doctor said publicly in NDTV about sex and D@@k size...So its quite natural they will assume everything overestimated.
> 
> Indian member dont get angered or frustrated as it is aired in NDTV and said by your doctor.
> 
> Mod This is not part of trolling!!!
> 
> Everyone listen and enjoy what that doctor says about all these!!




I know man,,,,,look at the topic that has been started by a banana for the sole purpose trolling. At least this topic we are currently in is better and more realistic than that.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Lol bro ... This is completely off topic but this is what an Indian doctor said publicly in NDTV about sex and D@@k size...So its quite natural they will assume everything overestimated.
> 
> Indian member dont get angered or frustrated as it is aired in NDTV and said by your doctor.
> 
> Mod This is not part of trolling!!!
> 
> Everyone listen and enjoy what that doctor says about all these!!



 this doctor is such a virgin, its quite comical.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Backbencher

Each and every country except bangladesh and Myanmar .


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> All girls are beautiful. Beauty is skin deep.



I am shallow bro, the chick has to pass the look test first, then i'll talk to her, if she fails the look test, then i wouldnt even bother talking to her. Ugly chicks are insecure and annoying.


----------



## LaBong

CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Lol bro ... This is completely off topic but this is what an Indian doctor said publicly in NDTV about sex and D@@k size...So its quite natural they will assume everything overestimated.
> 
> Indian member dont get angered or frustrated as it is aired in NDTV and said by your doctor.
> 
> Mod This is not part of trolling!!!
> 
> Everyone listen and enjoy what that doctor says about all these!!



I can't watch the video from office but I presume the video is about male genitals. The weird attraction you have for male genitals which compels you to google videos about it is rather disturbing.



CaPtAiN_pLaNeT said:


> Latino ... anyway I was not aware of the fact that kolkata boys cant come out alive after sleeping with gora girl...



Kolkata boys don't consider sleeping with goras as a trophy.



aazidane said:


> you just jealous bro!


 


aazidane said:


> I am shallow bro, the chick has to pass the look test first, then i'll talk to her, if she fails the look test, then i wouldnt even bother talking to her. Ugly chicks are insecure and annoying.



I'm not jealous but curious to know the secret behind you being online at 3.30 am.


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> I can't watch the video from office but I presume the video is about male genitals. The weird attraction you have for male genitals which compels you to google videos about it is rather disturbing.
> 
> 
> 
> Kolkata boys don't consider sleeping with goras as a trophy.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not jealous but curious to know the secret behind you being online at 3.30 am.



I am not a sleeper, i dont sleep more than 3-4 hours a day. Do you want to know anything more? its 5 30 actually.


----------



## Zabaniyah

You need at least 8 hrs of sleep a day. Otherwise, you're screwed.


----------



## scholseys

Zabaniya said:


> You need at least 8 hrs of sleep a day. Otherwise, you're screwed.



Thats a myth bro.


----------



## Avisheik

aazidane said:


> Thats a myth bro.



says the sleep deprived guy


----------



## scholseys

Avisheik said:


> says the sleep deprived guy



The energizer bunny aint got 2 s**t on me, fooo


----------



## Roybot

Bangladeshi section never cease to amuse

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> I am not a sleeper, i dont sleep more than 3-4 hours a day. Do you want to know anything more? its 5 30 actually.



Shouldn't you be with one or many of your girlfriends instead of wasting your night on PDF?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Shouldn't you be with one or many of your girlfriends instead of wasting your night on PDF?



politics > girlfriend. She comes from a muslim family, her mom would kill her if she was spending the night with me.


----------



## Major Shaitan Singh

The Myanmar Navy recently received two Jianghu II-class (Type 053H1) frigates declared surplus to requirement by China's naval command. Pictures from the chinese internet taken in early March 2012 in Shanghai show the two frigates already flying the Myanmar flag with new hull numbers from the Myanmar Navy.

The former Chinese frigates are renammed "Mahar Bandoola" (F21) and "Mahar Thiha Thura" (F23).







From 1981 to 1988 Hudong shipyard in Shanghai, designed eight type 053H1 frigates for the PLA Navy and two for Egypt. In 1989, the Xiangtan frigate (hull number 556) was sold from the Chinese Navy to Bangladesh, where it is currently operated as "Osman" (F18). Type 053H1 frigates were somewhat outdated already at the time of construction, and they have low military value nowadays. In recent years, these ships have been gradualy pulled out of service by the Chinese Navy.

According to some reports, *two more former PLAN Type 053H1 may soon be sold to Bangladesh.*


----------



## LaBong

aazidane said:


> politics > girlfriend. She comes from a muslim family, her mom would kill her if she was spending the night with me.



Would her mother also kill her seeing her half naked picture on an open forum full of testosterone redundant males?

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## scholseys

Major Shaitan Singh said:


> The Myanmar Navy recently received two Jianghu II-class (Type 053H1) frigates declared surplus to requirement by China's naval command. Pictures from the chinese internet taken in early March 2012 in Shanghai show the two frigates already flying the Myanmar flag with new hull numbers from the Myanmar Navy.
> 
> The former Chinese frigates are renammed "Mahar Bandoola" (F21) and "Mahar Thiha Thura" (F23).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From 1981 to 1988 Hudong shipyard in Shanghai, designed eight type 053H1 frigates for the PLA Navy and two for Egypt. In 1989, the Xiangtan frigate (hull number 556) was sold from the Chinese Navy to Bangladesh, where it is currently operated as "Osman" (F18). Type 053H1 frigates were somewhat outdated already at the time of construction, and they have low military value nowadays. In recent years, these ships have been gradualy pulled out of service by the Chinese Navy.
> 
> According to some reports, *two more former PLAN Type 053H1 may soon be sold to Bangladesh.*



more target practice for our navy

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

i think I have Narcolepsy! Kolbalish is more valuable to me than an Afghan Girl :s


----------



## scholseys

LaBong said:


> Would her mother also kill her seeing her half naked picture on an open forum full of testosterone redundant males?



what do i care for what her mother thinks?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

LaBong said:


> Would her mother also kill her seeing her half naked picture on an open forum full of testosterone redundant males?


You are talking to a rich freemason bro! Completely out of Radar.....!:p


----------



## scholseys

kobiraaz said:


> You are talking to a rich freemason bro! Completely out of Radar.....!:p



i am not rich and freemasonry is not a big deal. Anyone can join their fraternity. There are lodges everywhere in canda, they even have freemason lodges in india and china. Its an international fraternity.


----------



## DESERT FIGHTER

I love BD section threads... always funny.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## DarkPrince

Pakistani Nationalist said:


> I love BD section threads... always funny.



lol............


----------



## asad71

1. Union of Myanmar Navy (UMN), the Burmese Navy like the air force have been neglected always by the army dominated junta of Burma. As such they are no match to the professionalism and organization of work of BN.

2. However, Burma would like to cross swords with BD on land where she thinks she has a superior and well experienced force steeled in fighting insurgents from inception. There again, BD is going to deploy for set piece battles using tactics and doctrine that her bright and highly professional officers have been learning and practicing. The trump in the basket of BD is the Mujahids. These are Rohingya Arakanese Muslims known for their fighting prowess and bravery. Of all the insurgents that the Burmese have faced, this is the one they fear most. Once the guns start booming even the Rakhines Buddhists, who hate the Burmese more than the Rohingya Muslims, will join in the kill.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Dalai Lama

Hopefully Myanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

asad71 said:


> 1. Union of Myanmar Navy (UMN), the Burmese Navy like the air force have been neglected always by the army dominated junta of Burma. As such they are no match to the professionalism and organization of work of BN.
> 
> 2. However, Burma would like to cross swords with BD on land where she thinks she has a superior and well experienced force steeled in fighting insurgents from inception. There again, BD is going to deploy for set piece battles using tactics and doctrine that her bright and highly professional officers have been learning and practicing. The trump in the basket of BD is the Mujahids. These are Rohingya Arakanese Muslims known for their fighting prowess and bravery. Of all the insurgents that the Burmese have faced, this is the one they fear most. Once the guns start booming even the Rakhines Buddhists, who hate the Burmese more than the Rohingya Muslims, will join in the kill.



DO we have any rohingya muslim brigade in our army?



Butters said:


> Hopefully Myanmar.



you can't take a dude serious who calls himself butters.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Butters said:


> You can't take a Bangladeshi seriously.



right back at'cha, Indian Butters


----------



## Dalai Lama

aazidane said:


> right back at'cha, Indian Butters



Good one Bangladeshi, that one stung.


----------



## kobiraaz

Rohingya Mujahids? Are we treading Pakistan's path? No way!


----------



## scholseys

Butters said:


> Good one Bangladeshi, that one stung.



poor butters, hope you are not crying


----------



## Dalai Lama

aazidane said:


> poor butters, hope you are not crying



Lol Bangladeshi, you obviously missed the sarcasm.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

Butters said:


> Lol Bangladeshi, you obviously missed the sarcasm.



no shite, Indian


----------



## Dalai Lama

aazidane said:


> no shite, Indian



One thing though, what does my username have anything to whether you can take me seriously or not? For example, I can't take a Bangladeshi seriously  but I have valid reasons not to - The biggest one being that they're generally a pack of whiny bitc... ummm... "female dogs".

But my username? Well, it's just a username like any other.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kobiraaz

Both of you love birds stop flooding here and go private... We know how indians are. Trolling everywhere! You guys most probably made record of getting banned in discussion forums...


----------



## Dalai Lama

kobiraaz said:


> Both of you love birds stop flooding here and go private... We know how indians are. Trolling everywhere! You guys most probably made record of getting banned in discussion forums...



Hey Bangladeshi, it was your bum chum aazidane over here who started with the personal insults.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## integra

What sort of stupid question is this? Bangladesh shall win anyday.

By the way azzidane and butters should stop acting like Sissies, it's irritating.


----------



## Kambojaric

No, Bangladesh must avoid conflict with Burma at all costs. Instead you guys should improve your relations with your neighbours to the south east. Make use of the only other country you share a border with!


----------



## kobiraaz

Butters said:


> Hey Bangladeshi, it was your bum chum aazidane over here who started with the personal insults.


Hey Bharatiya, report him. But you in reply insulted whole bangladeshi users here. I or integra didn't insult you.. So?



Bamxa said:


> No, Bangladesh must avoid conflict with Burma at all costs. Instead you guys should improve your relations with your neighbours to the south east. Make use of the only other country you share a border with!


Exactly. Myanmar is our friend. There will be no war. this thread was started by a Bharatiya! Just like Modi, going to china, telling 'Pakistan using you'


----------



## scholseys

Bamxa said:


> No, Bangladesh must avoid conflict with Burma at all costs. Instead you guys should improve your relations with your neighbours to the south east. Make use of the only other country you share a border with!



Back to the topic....

Problem is the other country that we share the border with has the same interest as myanmar in this matter.


----------



## Dalai Lama

kobiraaz said:


> Hey Bharatiya, report him. But you in reply insulted whole bangladeshi users here. I or integra didn't insult you.. So?



Report button? Pffft! 

About the whole insulting Bangladeshis thing - With me, you get what you pay for  ... Bangladeshi!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Kesang

kobiraaz said:


> Both of you love birds stop flooding here and go private... We know how indians are. Trolling everywhere! You guys most probably made record of getting banned in discussion forums...


Hey. I heard somewhere that you were going to leave this racist forum. What happened to that decision?


----------



## DarkPrince

Kesang said:


> Hey. I heard somewhere that you were going to leave this racist forum. What happened to that decision?



he's giving u guys another chance


----------



## scholseys

Kesang said:


> Hey. I heard somewhere that you were going to leave this racist forum. What happened to that decision?



This forum brings in the worst in people. I never thought i had such xenophobia in me until i came to this one considering one of my very closest friend is an Indian Punjabi. I still consider myself a moderate and very accepting of other people and other nationalities. This place has made me realize that there is a warmonger in each one of us. Darwin and evolution has it built inside us.


----------



## kobiraaz

Kesang said:


> Hey. I heard somewhere that you were going to leave this racist forum. What happened to that decision?


Mods banned him. Actually i was hurt by a muslim, not you guys banana mango indians


----------



## eastwatch

Avisheik said:


> Why import foreign labour to wipe our boats??



It is because India alone cannot win over the BN, therefore, they want to hire Burmese Navy to keep our navy busy in the eastern BoB, perhaps.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## eastwatch

asad71 said:


> 1. Union of Myanmar Navy (UMN), the Burmese Navy like the air force have been neglected always by the army dominated junta of Burma. As such they are no match to the professionalism and organization of work of BN.
> 
> 2. However, Burma would like to cross swords with BD on land where she thinks she has a superior and well experienced force steeled in fighting insurgents from inception. There again, BD is going to deploy for set piece battles using tactics and doctrine that her bright and highly professional officers have been learning and practicing.
> 
> The trump in the basket of BD is the Mujahids. These are Rohingya Arakanese Muslims known for their fighting prowess and bravery. Of all the insurgents that the Burmese have faced, this is the one they fear most. Once the guns start booming even the Rakhines Buddhists, who hate the Burmese more than the Rohingya Muslims, will join in the kill.



You are right. Arakan was never a part of Burma until 1824. Arakan itself was annexed by the Presidency of (British) Bengal in 1817 as a result of Bengal-Burma war that was initiated when the Burmese invaded and annexed the independent Assam. The assam expedition escalated and the British Bengal had to secure Arakan lead an invasion to Burma.

When the British found it difficult to maintain administrative control over Arakan, it decided to hand over this land to the British Burma govt in 1824. So, the Arakanese, who were always in good (and bad) terms with Bengal are now in living in a country they dispise. They want to become an independent country if not a part of Bangladesh. So, there are groups of Mujahids inside Arakan who are waiting for a chance to revolt against burma.

In 2001, when Burma amassed about 50,000 troops along our border, BD amassed only 20,000 of its troops. But, the Arakanese assets prepared themselves against the Burmese troops expecting it to be a great opportunity to seccede from Burma. They scouted our commandos who were seeking to destroy the bridges, culverts, river ports, transports etc. so that the Burmese army did not get logistics support from its HQ. 

Arakanese Muslim Mujahids are always waiting for an opportunity to seccede from Burma. A BD-Burma war serves their interest.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Mattrixx

Mayanmar will never take such decision. Because that will be the worst decision of the century. They will be just destroyed & their name will be vanish from the history. We have more political relation with the world & our economy is better than them. So we can fight it better & longer. But the main fact is that we have four time larger population than them. Our people will not lose an opportunity to occupy a big land with a few people. We need lands so we should start war first.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## scholseys

madx said:


> Mayanmar will never take such decision. Because that will be the worst decision of the century. They will be just destroyed & their name will be vanish from the history. We have more political relation with the world & our economy is better than them. So we can fight it better & longer. But the main fact is that we have four time larger population than them. Our people will not lose an opportunity to occupy a big land with a few people.* We need lands so we should start war first*.


----------



## Mattrixx

Get them coming..............We have our military power so what to fear...............Actually they are fearing us if we attack them first..............but we r keeping close eye on them................If they do anything unnecessary we will take action. Big bro should keep calm always.


----------



## Zarni

Watch your spelling kid. Not Mayanmar, it is Myanmar!!!.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

Zarni said:


> Watch your spelling kid. Not Mayanmar, it is Myanmar!!!.



Oh hi! ^_^


----------



## eastwatch

There will be no war between Bangladesh and Myanmar. We had a conflict over delimitation of the sea territory. But, both the countries have accepted the UN verdict. However, I believe either a war or in the absence of a war a kind of intimidation and bullying can happen when one of the two countries is too weak comparing to the other. This kind of unbalanced military power can be seen in case of BD and India. But, Myanmar and BD are almost equal in military strength.

So, I do not expect a war. However, I must say very little time is left to a country when it suddenly finds itself in a war against its neighbour. So, a country has to prepare itself to face any eventuality. During the time after this thread has started BD has bought or is buying $2 to $3 billion worth of weapons from abroad. 

These include Russian, US and American planes, Chinese tanks, Chinese and South korean frigates, UK corvettes, US patrol boats. BD will also buy two submarines from China and one sq. of Russian Su-30M2 fighter planes. BD is now building five missile-fitted fast attack patrol boats in the KSY with Chinese technological assistance. There are many many others weapons such as short range SAMs.

The military believes BAF and BN need more and more improvements. So, these two branches are now being strengthen with the addition of many new armaments. Comparing what we had been two years ago, I believe, our total strength has doubled although the total manpower has not been increased. Bangladesh will have the leanest but finest military in the region. And this military will be able to project its force outside its boundary a little now. This is what vision-2030 says of.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Skallagrim

wow..Banana got banned doing justice to his name, but his thread survived till this day. A bad deed is never lost.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

eastwatch said:


> There will be no war between Bangladesh and Myanmar. We had a conflict over delimitation of the sea territory. But, both the countries have accepted the UN verdict. However, I believe either a war or in the absence of a war a kind of intimidation and bullying can happen when one of the two countries is too weak comparing to the other. This kind of unbalanced military power can be seen in case of BD and India. But, Myanmar and BD are almost equal in military strength.
> 
> So, I do not expect a war. However, I must say very little time is left to a country when it suddenly finds itself in a war against its neighbour. So, a country has to prepare itself to face any eventuality. During the time after this thread has started BD has bought or is buying $2 to $3 billion worth of weapons from abroad.
> 
> These include Russian, US and American planes, Chinese tanks, Chinese and South korean frigates, UK corvettes, US patrol boats. BD will also buy two submarines from China and one sq. of Russian Su-30M2 fighter planes. BD is now building five missile-fitted fast attack patrol boats in the KSY with Chinese technological assistance. There are many many others weapons such as short range SAMs.
> 
> The military believes BAF and BN need more and more improvements. So, these two branches are now being strengthen with the addition of many new armaments. Comparing what we had been two years ago, I believe, our total strength has doubled although the total manpower has not been increased. Bangladesh will have the leanest but finest military in the region. And this military will be able to project its force outside its boundary a little now. This is what vision-2030 says of.



All well...but in a war between BD-Burma I'll side with Burma. Bangladeshi people still don't realize the mastermind behind who makes tense relation between us  . Before drawing Burma as our enemy our people should think this 1st and stop shouting against them.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Skallagrim

Zarni said:


> Watch your spelling kid. Not Mayanmar, it is Myanmar!!!.



Welcome to the forum! Probably the first member from Myanmar. Happy stay!

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Avisheik

Zarni said:


> Watch your spelling kid. Not Mayanmar, it is Myanmar!!!.



Junta finally allowed internet in mayanmar  ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## boltu

Zarni said:


> Watch your spelling kid. Not Mayanmar, it is Myanmar!!!.


Welcome brother,we want a good economic and social bond with Myanmar.I hope you want the same and wish you good luck for your steps towards democracy.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Skallagrim

boltu said:


> Welcome brother,we want a good economic and social bond with Myanmar.I hope you want the same and wish you good luck for your steps towards democracy.



Looks like that one's going to be his sole post on this forum.


----------



## boltu

Hahaha i am thinking the same.


----------



## PlanetSoldier

Avisheik said:


> Junta finally allowed internet in mayanmar  ???



Lolz...within few days Burma might exceed us in internet users, otherwise they wouldn't have asked for sharing our submarine cable. At least their hi-tech clients are smarter than ours. In my company there's only one Bangladeshi client who we want to get rid of as soon as possible. They even have a meeting before giving single column info to us let alone a full table. On the other hand our company is developing Burma's govt. owned (maybe only one) mobile company portal along with some other services without any bar to access their resources right here from Dhaka and also from Finland. At the beginning stage they are smarter than us, what's gonna happen next  ?. All the best wishes for Burma.

BTW, welcome on board Zarni  .

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Skallagrim

PlanetSoldier said:


> Lolz...within few days Burma might exceed us in internet users, otherwise they wouldn't have asked for sharing our submarine cable. At least their hi-tech clients are smarter than ours. In my company there's only one Bangladeshi client who we want to get rid of as soon as possible. They even have a meeting before giving single column info to us let alone a full table. On the other hand our company is developing Burma's govt. owned (maybe only one) mobile company portal along with some other services without any bar to access their resources right here from Dhaka and also from Finland. At the beginning stage they are smarter than us, what's gonna happen next  ?. All the best wishes for Burma.
> 
> BTW, welcome on board Zarni  .



Once they set their internal politics right they have the potential to exceed us (considering the resource-population ratio).

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## kalu_miah

Although we can reach ASEAN countries by sea, a common border (150 miles long) with Myanmar provides Bangladesh with a physical land connection to Mekong delta sub-region of ASEAN and thus an opportunity to apply for ASEAN membership in the future. So our relationship with Myanmar will be a key part of our strategy to integrate with Myanmar.

Considering the US and China as the number 1 and 2 powers of the world, both want to reduce influence of third parties in ASEAN region and weaken India's influence within South Asia. So Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Maldives leaving SAARC paradigm and joing ASEAN paradigm will be welcome news for US, China as well as Japan, a country that wants to see a bigger and more powerful ASEAN group.

With the maritime problem instigated by India out of the way, we are now ready to build a relationship with Myanmar, but for that process to start we need to remove the traitors in our seat of power and replace them with more patriotic forces.

I support not only sharing our submarine cable, but help Myanmar in any way possible, perhaps in joint projects with US, China, Japan, South Korea and other ASEAN-10 states.

Welcome to the forum, Zarni. Please let us know more about yourself and share your views about Myanmar-Bangladesh relationship.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## manofwar

kalu_miah said:


> Although we can reach ASEAN countries by sea, a common border (150 miles long) with Myanmar provides Bangladesh with a physical land connection to Mekong delta sub-region of ASEAN and thus an opportunity to apply for ASEAN membership in the future. So our relationship with Myanmar will be a key part of our strategy to integrate with Myanmar.
> 
> Considering the US and China as the number 1 and 2 powers of the world, both want to reduce influence of third parties in ASEAN region and weaken India's influence within South Asia. So Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Maldives leaving SAARC paradigm and joing ASEAN paradigm will be welcome news for US, China as well as Japan, a country that wants to see a bigger and more powerful ASEAN group.
> 
> With the maritime problem instigated by India out of the way, we are now ready to build a relationship with Myanmar, but for that process to start we need to remove the traitors in our seat of power and replace that with more patriotic forces.
> 
> I support not only sharing our submarine cable, but help Myanmar in any way possible, perhaps in joint projects with US, China, Japan, South Korea and other ASEAN-10 states.


Kalu miyah, apni cave se bahar aa jayiye!!!
nobody would want to offend a powerful nation like India , with so much growth potential, for the sake of ASEAN!!
(exception=China, but since the west wants to counter it's every move and Russia remains neutral, it has very little international support)

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Ammyy

kalu_miah said:


> I support not only sharing our submarine cable, but help Myanmar in any way possible, perhaps in joint projects with US, China, Japan, South Korea and other ASEAN-10 states.



US, Japan, South Korea with China even ASEAN countries with China ... Nice dream 


What special BD offers to ASEAN ?? nothing 

But in case of India .... Its a big plus for ASEAN 

Recent visit of our PM to Burma is enough to wake you up from your dream


----------



## manofwar

self delete


----------



## Syed Naved

Pakistanisage said:


> Are Bangladesh and Myanmar hostile towars each other ?


 yes , always


----------



## KingMamba

Don't worry BD the defense of East Pakistan lies in West Pakistan


----------



## eastwatch

manofwar said:


> Kalu miyah, apni cave se bahar aa jayiye!!!
> nobody would want to offend a powerful nation like India , with so much growth potential, for the sake of ASEAN!!
> (exception=China, but since the west wants to counter it's every move and Russia remains neutral, it has very little international support)



Yes, comparing to a small country like Bangladesh, India is powerful. But comparing to countries like USA, China, Russia and most of the west european countries India is almost nothing. But, you are flattering yourself with a bigpower bla bla.

Kalu Mia is correct to say that USA wants to reduce Chinese influence (read fear about China) in ASEAN, and also India's influence in South Asia. When your political and military leadership has lost sleep about the US entry into BoB via a treaty with Bangladesh you are flattering yourself here that no country would offend India. It is a typical case of a superpoor India talks like a superpower. This is a hypocracy.

Note also that there is no future of India with ASEAN unless BD alllows India a land connection with Burma. Your NE is of no use because even the mainland India cannot connect with it effectively unless BD gives India a transit. The only thing you can do is assassinate our leaders. But, you have done it before and the result is today's anti-India Bangladesh.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Ammyy

eastwatch said:


> *
> Note also that there is no future of India with ASEAN unless BD alllows India a land connection with Burma. Your NE is of no use because even the mainland India cannot connect with it effectively unless BD gives India a transit. The only thing you can do is assassinate our leaders. But, you have done it before and the result is today's anti-India Bangladesh*.



Their is no use of BD land in case of connectivity of NE with other parts of India (except WB)
From New Delhi we have direct connectivity to NE.
For other parts we have rail connectivity with is much better than any thing.
Our deep sea port in Burma is about to start.

*Because of you we are forced to found other options but in future we will have secure option for connectivity and this will not depend of gov on BD*

For ASEAN you are nothing but a peace of dirt, you have no political significant for them.

Just show us how you will connect to Burma in future ... they are not stupid that they will spend extra money for connectivity to BD  ..... And you dnt have money to sponsor them


----------



## kalu_miah

Sometimes it is good to refute the BS from Indian trolls, but may I recommend posting on the thread Myanmar-Bangladesh relations which we have just started on this topic, instead of posting in this Indian started bs thread of a Bangladesh-Myanmar war, which exist only in Indian trolls wet dreams.

What Bangladesh does with Myanmar and ASEAN-10 or ASEAN+3, is Bangladesh's business, let them fill up the pages with troll posts, it is better to not waste any time with these posts, in my opinion.

India can connect to NE states and ASEAN with rail and 4 lane freeway via Shiliguri corridor, that is not India's biggest fear. Let me tell you what their biggest fear is. They know that NE states are ethnically and culturally much closer to Mekong region states like Myanmar. When ASEAN or ASEAN+ takes shape and Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Maldives decide to join and are accepted in this union, then NE states may decide to dump Indian Union and join this much more prosperous and dynamic union for their own future. This is their biggest nightmare.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

Some Jamati dnt have courage to talk with facts 


They can always vomit with ASEAN, ASEAN+, ASEAN+10 without any logic but when some ask for facts .... we know at that time their back is on fire 


How and *when* will they connect to Burma ... you cant ask with those fanboys


----------



## jha

kalu_miah said:


> Sometimes it is good to refute the BS from Indian trolls, but may I recommend posting on the thread Myanmar-Bangladesh relations which we have just started on this topic, instead of posting in this Indian started bs thread of a Bangladesh-Myanmar war, which exist only in Indian trolls wet dreams.
> 
> What Bangladesh does with Myanmar and ASEAN-10 or ASEAN+3, is Bangladesh's business, let them fill up the pages with troll posts, it is better to not waste any time with these posts, in my opinion.
> 
> India can connect to NE states and ASEAN with rail and 4 lane freeway via Shiliguri corridor, that is not India's biggest fear. Let me tell you what their biggest fear is. *They know that NE states are ethnically and culturally much closer to Mekong region states like Myanmar. When ASEAN or ASEAN+ takes shape and Bangladesh, Sri Lanka and Maldives decide to join and are accepted in this union, then NE states may decide to dump Indian Union and join this much more prosperous and dynamic union for their own future. This is their biggest nightmare.*



I must applaud you for your understanding ( or, lack of it ) of the internal political equations of India... 

The real fear in Bangladeshi political class is that the development of Silliguri corridor and the deep sea port of Myanmar will reduce their significance considerably..


----------



## kobiraaz

Syed Naved said:


> yes , always



idiot... we have no enmity with them.... Only good will from both side needed to make a strong bond......

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PlanetSoldier

kobiraaz said:


> idiot... we have no enmity with them.... Only good will from both side needed to make a strong bond......



Cool...I'd request Mod to stop/delete this thread as there's no such enmity between BD-Burma (other than some third hand's interference). Though it's not right to stop having open views of everyone but from my POV this discussion is continuing based on fictitious war possibility and it might cause creating bitterness between both Burmese and Bangladeshi members here.


----------



## Banana

Let me Reopen it Again.

As of Today, Seems Myanmar will Spank and Wrap up Bangladesh in Hours.


----------



## livingdead

Banana said:


> Let me Reopen it Again.
> 
> As of Today, Seems Myanmar will Spank and Wrap up Bangladesh in Hours.


Lol. Weekend is for eating, sleeping and trolling.


----------



## Lighting_Fighter

*IT IS A TROLL THREAD AND IN BANGLADESH FORUM IT IS IRRELEVANT AS IT HAS BEEN DISCUSSED MANY TIMES. BANGLADESHIS PLEASE REFRAIN FROM ANSWERING THIS THREAD*

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaheb

Banana said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/165070-vietnam-myanmar-eventful-relationship.html
> 
> While Bangladesh has BNS Bangabandhu. About same Specs.
> 
> Seems BD will get a Spanking Bad Time from Myanmar!


 
Nope... Not the same specs... Not even close...
BNS Bangabandhu is comparable with Indian Talwar class...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## fallstuff

Banana said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/world-affairs/165070-vietnam-myanmar-eventful-relationship.html
> 
> While Bangladesh has BNS Bangabandhu. About same Specs.
> 
> Seems BD will get a Spanking Bad Time from Myanmar!



Just because mighty *Indian military got spanked by the now late LTTE*, it does not mean the rest of the South Asian conventional military are as incompetent as the Indian one.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## KRAIT

fallstuff said:


> Just because mighty *Indian military got spanked by the now late LTTE*, it does not mean the rest of the South Asian conventional military are as incompetent as the Indian one.


False flag alert....


----------



## Major Shaheb

KRAIT said:


> False flag alert....

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Ammyy

fallstuff said:


> Just because mighty *Indian military got spanked by the now late LTTE*, it does not mean the rest of the South Asian conventional military are as incompetent as the Indian one.



 

Birth of your country is prime example ???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaheb

Hu Songshan said:


> Naval War ? and if they fought Bangladesh it would be a limited conflict. Myanmar does have pretty ok skills at battling the rebels, they build their own warships as well.


 
Bangladesh Navy has been trained well and after the UN mission perticipation at current level and the way they performs in UN mission. 

BN at the moment has 2 ASW Helicopter, 2 FFG, 3 FF, 2 FSG, 13 OPV, 9 FACM and 78 more FAC, ASW, auxilaries etc. 

2021 BN will have 12 ASW Helicopter, 5 MPA, 2 Attack sub, 7 FFG, 6 FSG, 18 OPV, 14 FACM and 78 other ships.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Jako

Major Shaheb said:


> Nope... Not the same specs... Not even close...
> BNS Bangabandhu is comparable with Indian Talwar class...


really?
you are comparing a product of 2001 with the latest in the offer from IN?
really?
reduced radar cross section,greater power,greater self defense ,better radars, better offenses dont mean a thing to a stupid bangladeshi fanboy and the lalappas following him ,does it?


----------



## bd_4_ever

Major Shaheb said:


> Bangladesh Navy has been trained well and after the UN mission perticipation at current level and the way they performs in UN mission.
> 
> BN at the moment has 2 ASW Helicopter, 2 FFG, 3 FF, 2 FSG, 13 OPV, 9 FACM and 78 more FAC, ASW, auxilaries etc.
> 
> 2021 BN will have 12 ASW Helicopter, 5 MPA, 2 Attack sub, 7 FFG, 6 FSG, 18 OPV, 14 FACM and 78 other ships.



12 ASWs? Really? What would they be? AFAIK, we did not yet receive Z-9 Harbins.


Cheers!!!


----------



## Banana

Major Shaheb said:


> Nope... Not the same specs... Not even close...
> BNS Bangabandhu is comparable with Indian Talwar class...



Talwar Class is Far Superior than anything in the Inventory of PN and PLAN.

Bangabandhu will hardly match up to IN Kora Class or PN Zulfiqar Class.


----------



## kobiraaz

Mega lol @ wiki page Myanmar Navy!

they have added C805(khekz) to two 1985 frigates bought recently!


----------



## boltu

Banana said:


> Talwar Class is Far Superior than anything in the Inventory of PN and PLAN.
> 
> Bangabandhu will hardly match up to IN Kora Class or PN Zulfiqar Class.


BNS Bangabandhu(ex.Khalid Bin Walid) is the most heavily modified of all Ulsan class frigates and equipped with nato standard electronics,state of the art jamming systems,Otomat Mk 2 Block IV missile and there are other top notch systems which aren't disclosed in public.
Its certainly a top class ship which alone can easily wipe out the entire Burmese fleet of indigenous frigates.Bangladesh navy has been working on data link systems for a long time and step by step they are gonna integrate this system in all the ships.BN already purchased 2 Agusta-Westland AW109 as a first step towards electronic guidance systems which will allow an Otomat or C802 missiles to achieve their maximum ranges with pinpoint accuracy.Without a proper datalink system this missiles are useless beyond some 40 or 50 km range.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## Icewolf

Specs are in.. BN Bangabandhu has same specs of Indian coast guard ships

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaheb

boltu said:


> BNS Bangabandhu(ex.Khalid Bin Walid) is the most heavily modified of all Ulsan class frigates and equipped with nato standard electronics,state of the art jamming systems,Otomat Mk 2 Block IV missile and there are other top notch systems which aren't disclosed in public.
> Its certainly a top class ship which alone can easily wipe out the entire Burmese fleet of indigenous frigates.Bangladesh navy has been working on data link systems for a long time and step by step they are gonna integrate this system in all the ships.BN already purchased 2 Agusta-Westland AW109 as a first step towards electronic guidance systems which will allow an Otomat or C802 missiles to achieve their maximum ranges with pinpoint accuracy.*Without a proper datalink system this missiles are useless beyond some 40 or 50 km range*.


 
Who said that to you man!! look at their guidence systems... Even without the datalink these missiles can hit the target as far as 180km away with 95% acuracy.

Guidence System:
C-802A: *innertial* and terminal *active radar* homing.

Otomat MK 2: Innertial, GPS and Terminal Active radar homing. 
Mid-course update is available with Otomat and is given with two channels: by the ship itself (TG-1) and with external sources, available in the Agusta Westland AW 109E Power ASW helicopter, that uses TG-2.

*Inertial navigation system (INS)* uses a computer, motion sensors (accelerometers), GPS/GLONAS and rotation sensors (gyroscopes) to continuously calculate via dead reckoning the position, orientation, and velocity (direction and speed of movement) of a moving object without the need for external references.

*Active radar homing* is rarely employed as the only guidance method of a missile. It is most often used during the terminal phase of the engagement, mainly because since the radar transceiver has to be small enough to fit inside a missile and has to be powered from batteries, therefore having a relatively low ERP, its range is limited. 
To overcome this, most such missiles use a combination of command guidance and/or an inertial navigation system (INS) in order to fly from the launch point until the target is close enough to be detected and tracked by the missile.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## ashokdeiva

In a war no one wins, both the parties are at loose, Rather than promoting war why can some sane minds talk about how friendship can be established by the two countries


----------



## TopCat

Major Shaheb said:


> Who said that to you man!! look at their guidence systems... Even without the datalink these missiles can hit the target as far as 180km away with 95% acuracy.
> 
> Guidence System:
> C-802A: *innertial* and terminal *active radar* homing.
> 
> Otomat MK 2: Innertial, GPS and Terminal Active radar homing.
> Mid-course update is available with Otomat and is given with two channels: by the ship itself (TG-1) and with external sources, available in the Agusta Westland AW 109E Power ASW helicopter, that uses TG-2.
> 
> *Inertial navigation system (INS)* uses a computer, motion sensors (accelerometers), GPS/GLONAS and rotation sensors (gyroscopes) to continuously calculate via dead reckoning the position, orientation, and velocity (direction and speed of movement) of a moving object without the need for external references.
> 
> *Active radar homing* is rarely employed as the only guidance method of a missile. It is most often used during the terminal phase of the engagement, mainly because since the radar transceiver has to be small enough to fit inside a missile and has to be powered from batteries, therefore having a relatively low ERP, its range is limited.
> To overcome this, most such missiles use a combination of command guidance and/or an inertial navigation system (INS) in order to fly from the launch point until the target is close enough to be detected and tracked by the missile.



Well 180 km should be considered as beyond the horizon and you may need elevated control system or data link to guide the missile to target. I am just using my commons sense physics and do not know the exact technology c-802 using.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Major Shaheb

Icewolf said:


> Specs are in.. BN Bangabandhu has same specs of Indian coast guard ships


 
Like your JF-17 has same specs as Indian HAL HJT-16 Kiran ....


----------



## boltu

Major Shaheb said:


> Who said that to you man!! look at their guidence systems... Even without the datalink these missiles can hit the target as far as 180km away with 95% acuracy.
> 
> Guidence System:
> C-802A: *innertial* and terminal *active radar* homing.
> 
> Otomat MK 2: Innertial, GPS and Terminal Active radar homing.
> Mid-course update is available with Otomat and is given with two channels: by the ship itself (TG-1) and with external sources, available in the Agusta Westland AW 109E Power ASW helicopter, that uses TG-2.
> 
> *Inertial navigation system (INS)* uses a computer, motion sensors (accelerometers), GPS/GLONAS and rotation sensors (gyroscopes) to continuously calculate via dead reckoning the position, orientation, and velocity (direction and speed of movement) of a moving object without the need for external references.
> 
> *Active radar homing* is rarely employed as the only guidance method of a missile. It is most often used during the terminal phase of the engagement, mainly because since the radar transceiver has to be small enough to fit inside a missile and has to be powered from batteries, therefore having a relatively low ERP, its range is limited.
> To overcome this, most such missiles use a combination of command guidance and/or an inertial navigation system (INS) in order to fly from the launch point until the target is close enough to be detected and tracked by the missile.


Then why BN is emphasizing so much on implementation of Data links ?? 180KM is the maximum range and i said that data links would be used to attain the maximum range without sacrificing the accuracy.My common sense says that when you stretch a thing to its maximum capability then you won't get the perfect outcome unless you use some sidekicks !!


----------



## Major Shaheb

Banana said:


> Talwar Class is Far Superior than anything in the Inventory of PN and *PLAN*.



 do u really have any idea waht PLAN has in their inventory!!! PLAN frigate force alone is capable of wiping out entire Indian Navy.... 




Banana said:


> Bangabandhu will hardly match up to IN Kora Class or PN Zulfiqar Class.


 
*BNS Bangabandhu* has - 
*AShM:* 
8 otomat mk2V AShM ready to fire with 1 (8 missiles) reload, 

*SAM:* 
FM-90N louncher with 8 ready to fire missiles with 2 (16 missiles) reload, 
24 x QW-2 MANPAD, 

*CIWS:*
4 x Otobreda 40 mm/70 (2 twin) compact CIWS

*ASW:* 
6(2 triple) x 324 mm B-515 tubes - Whitehead A244S torpedo

*Decoy* 
2 x Super Barricade chaff launchers

*Main Gun:*
1 x Otobreda 76 mm/62 Super Rapid

*Aircraft:*
1 x Hangar, 
1 x Agusta-Westland AW109E Power ASW/SAR Helicopter armed with
---2 x Whitehead A244S torpedo
---1 x C-704A AShM


*INS Talwar* has - 
*AShM:*
1 x 8-cell KBSM 3S14E vertical missile launcher with Klub-N missiles

*SAM:*
1 x 3S-90 missile launcher with 24 9M317 missiles

*CIWS:*
2 x Kashtan Air Defence Gun/Missile Systems:
---- 2 x GSh-30k 30 mm Gatling guns per mount
---- 8 x 9M-311 Grison missiles + 3 (24 missiles) reloads

*ASW:*
1 x RBU-6000 anti submarrine rocket launcher

*Main Gun:*
1 x 100mm A-190 main gun

*Aircraft:*
1 x HAL Dhruv helicopter (weapon system integration is still in progress and is not operational)

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Major Shaheb

boltu said:


> Then why BN is emphasizing so much on implementation of Data links ?? 180KM is the maximum range and i said that data links would be used to attain the maximum range without sacrificing the accuracy.My common sense says that when you stretch a thing to its maximum capability then you won't get the perfect outcome unless you use some sidekicks !!


 
Yes, true.. Chinese claim is that without datalink you will have a acuracy of 95% and with datalink you will have an acuracy of 99.98% in a single missile fired. However, in a war situtation when extreeme jamming is applied, the external guidence may not work properly thus each modern missile is equiped with innertial and active radar homing system.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

I'm sure you armchair generals will appreciate a few shots of Myanmar navy ships. The first is a couple of missile-FACs with the Aung Zeya in the background and the second is a more recent one of the navy flagship Aung Zeya (of the Burmese made Aung Zeya class).


----------



## boltu

Beautiful ships alaungphaya,post the specs if you can.


----------



## TopCat

boltu said:


> Beautiful ships alaungphaya,post the specs if you can.



Will be fried within the first day of conflict.. LOL

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kobiraaz

iajdani said:


> See the Rakhaines' of Bangladesh.



here is my friend ....... See how our minorities are part of our country and our life .......

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## alaungphaya

Here are some pictures of persecuted Muslims in Myanmar:































Here's a picture of them protesting. I'm fairly certain none of them got gunned down.






I'm getting tired of your kind trying to claim some form of moral supremacy when you have none.


----------



## livingdead

So whats the score guys. Any decisive victory yet.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## TopCat

alaungphaya said:


> Here are some pictures of persecuted Muslims in Myanmar:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here's a picture of them protesting. I'm fairly certain none of them got gunned down.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm getting tired of your kind trying to claim some form of moral supremacy when you have none.



Are these Rohingyas brought out victory procession after the killing of buddhist??? Just confused


----------



## notsuperstitious

I'm putting my money on Kallu, Idune, Al Zakir, Lufti and their lesser comrades riding white Arabian horses marching to Myanmar capital in about 2 days.

Of course only if China first provides nuclear umbrella against India.*





* source - Kallus new world order (updated two minutes ago)

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## livingdead

^^^ yeah, rohingyas doing bhanra dance and burmese guy showing thumps up to c*


----------



## Zabaniyah

alaungphaya said:


> I'm getting tired of your kind trying to claim some form of moral supremacy when you have none.



Yeah, care to explain the hundreds and thousands of refugees the Junta created? 

Sorry, but we are saying so from the results. And frankly, we aren't seeing enough credibility. 

At least take some of them back, tell your people to stop creating more problems and then you'll have some credibility.

In the mean time, I'll sit back and enjoy my moral supremacy.

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## Icewolf

Major Shaheb said:


> Like your JF-17 has same specs as Indian HAL HJT-16 Kiran ....


 
Baby Bangladeshi... Did you pull it out of your a**... I guess that's why Bangladesh Air Force is thinking about buying JF-17.

Anyways.

HJT-16 Kiran Trainer

Compare with 

JF-17 Specifications | JF-17 Thunder

lol.


----------



## Zabaniyah

Icewolf said:


> Baby Bangladeshi... Did you pull it out of your a**...* I guess that's why Bangladesh Air Force is thinking about buying JF-17.*



We were a candidate for that aircraft. I don't think the BAF is interested right now. It's too basic for BAF's requirements.


----------



## livingdead

Zabaniya said:


> We were a candidate for that aircraft. I don't think the BAF is interested right now. *It's too basic for BAF's requirements*.


Now you are officially trolling.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Abhishek_

that is like asking who will win a chihuahua-Pomeranian fight.

_both will growl and retreat once they get tired._


----------



## Major Shaheb

Icewolf said:


> Baby Bangladeshi... Did you pull it out of your a**... I guess that's why *Bangladesh Air Force is thinking about buying JF-17*.
> 
> 
> Anyways.
> 
> HJT-16 Kiran Trainer
> 
> Compare with
> 
> JF-17 Specifications | JF-17 Thunder
> 
> lol.


 
you  killed  me there  man... you  killed  me ....


----------



## funtoosh

who will win in Zimbabwe-Kenya match ?


----------



## Major Shaheb

http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...navy-pakistan-navy-naval-war.html#post3078516


----------



## funtoosh

Major Shaheb said:


> http://www.defence.pk/forums/indian...navy-pakistan-navy-naval-war.html#post3078516


a war is fought with all 3 forces. BD has never fought one.. so stop trying to act cool

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Zabaniyah

hinduguy said:


> Now you are officially trolling.



And how is that trolling?


----------



## 45'22'

Zabaniya said:


> And how is that trolling?


that depends on what are ur basic requirements?


----------



## gilaan

myanmar..........


----------



## Myanmar

Myanmar Navy taking part in S&R mission of ill-fated MH370.


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> Myanmar Navy taking part in S&A mission of ill-fated MH370.


why are you digging old thread ?

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myanmar

Myanmar Navy test fires anti-ship missile system to OTH

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myanmar

Myanmar Navy Z9 test landing on the Frigate





















































View attachment 25653

View attachment 25654

View attachment 25655

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## TopCat

I am not sure, if there will be any war as Myanmar has a tendency of running away against superior force.


----------



## Ideas_R_Bulletproof

why has this nonsensical thread been revived???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Gandhi G in da house

Depends on whose side India is

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Black Eagle 90

BDs should have made some equipments like:
6 F-22P Class
7-11 Azmat Class FAC
3 S-20 SSKs
12 Z-9s
UAVs from Pakistan.


----------



## arp2041

Black Eagle 90 said:


> BDs should have made some equipments like:
> 6 F-22P Class
> 7-11 Azmat Class FAC
> 3 S-20 SSKs
> 12 Z-9s
> UAVs from Pakistan.



Not to forget, F-22 Raptors - H in nos.
F-35 - A in nos.
Predator drones - S in nos.
Patriot missiles - I in nos.
Nimitz class ACs. - N in nos.
Eurofighter Typhoons - A in nos.

The above six items are under a TOP SECRET induction program code named - HASINA!!

The nos. of any of the above isn't known.

This program will bring Tectonic Shift in the Sub-Continental rivalry & will have a huge implications for Global Superpower race.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myanmar

Myanmar Nay Stealth Frigate






Myanmar Navy test fires C-801 Anti-Ship missile



















Now tell me, who is fcuked???

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> Now tell me, who is fcuked???


you


----------



## Myanmar

BDforever said:


> you



haa.. is that your logic? Instead of words, show me some pics of Banglar Navy?


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> haa.. is that your logic? Instead of words, show me some pics of Banglar Navy?


digging 2 years old thread shows your fked up brain lol

before navy ships, do you know them ?


----------



## BDforever

here is another picture of them


----------



## Myanmar

BDforever said:


> here is another picture of them
> View attachment 25718



I'm sure those are make believe showmanship... haa haaa.

Eat this


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> I'm sure those are make believe showmanship... haa haaa.


wishful thinking ?


----------



## Myanmar

BDforever said:


> wishful thinking ?



so far, words and words only... haa haa


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> so far, words and words only... haa haa
> 
> View attachment 25721
> View attachment 25722
> View attachment 25723


----------



## Myanmar

How about MIG29s in light exercise?? Bangladesh has this kind of airforce??


----------



## jarves

Abhishek_ said:


> that is like asking who will win a chihuahua-Pomeranian fight.
> 
> _both will growl and retreat once they get tired._






Myanmar said:


> How about MIG29s in light exercise?? Bangladesh has this kind of airforce??
> 
> View attachment 25725
> View attachment 25726


Welcome to the forum

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> How about MIG29s in light exercise?? Bangladesh has this kind of airforce??
> 
> View attachment 25725
> View attachment 25726


@Myanmar your situation 







Myanmar said:


> How about MIG29s in light exercise?? Bangladesh has this kind of airforce??
> 
> View attachment 25725
> View attachment 25726


----------



## kaykay

For now Myanmar Navy seems better(in fire power) according to Wiki.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

kaykay said:


> For now Myanmar Navy seems better(in fire power) according to* Wiki*.


wiki


----------



## jarves

China will support Myanamr,who will support BD??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> China will support Myanamr,who will support BD??


china will support BD too but who will support India ?


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> china will support BD too but who will support India ?



Russia

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

chak de INDIA said:


> Russia


currently India does not have good relation with any country, thanks to your Foreign policy


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> china will support BD too but who will support India ?


Mayanmar.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Robinhood Pandey

BDforever said:


> currently India does not have good relation with any country, thanks to your Foreign policy



LOL 

in your dreams

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Mayanmar.


first spell correctly


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> first spell correctly


Read the whole thread,one of your BD is being called idiot for not spelling the name Myanmar correctly.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Read the whole thread,one of your BD is being called idiot for not spelling the name Myanmar correctly.


it can not be excuse for you


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> it can not be excuse for you


I meant to say that i am writing the spelling according to that Mayanmarese told to that Bangladeshi.

If that is not correct then what is the correct spelling??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> I meant to say that i am writing the spelling according to that Mayanmarese told to that Bangladeshi.
> 
> If that is not correct then what is the correct spelling??


so that guy does not even know how to spell his country name in english ? 
here..
Google


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> so that guy does not even know how to spell his country name in english ?
> here..
> Google


Thanks 

Now can we get back to the topic please.


----------



## chhota bheem

BDforever said:


> it can not be excuse for you


Every thing is fair in love and war.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now can we get back to the topic please.


there is no topic 



chhota bheem said:


> Every thing is fair in love and war.


eeeewwww

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## chhota bheem

jarves said:


> Thanks
> 
> Now can we get back to the topic please.


Dont kill the purpose of this thread.


----------



## jarves

BDforever said:


> there is no topic


@Myanmar See BD has already accepted defeat.Congrats to you

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Pandora

Myanmar is purely a military state hence it outclasses Bangladesh in every aspect of naval warfare.


----------



## Myanmar

kaykay said:


> For now Myanmar Navy seems better(in fire power) according to Wiki.



Check the 3rd Frigate built by Myanmar Navy. We have now knowledge and technology to build frigates and missile systems.
Got to say that F14 is a beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kaykay

Myanmar said:


> Check the 3rd Frigate built by Myanmar Navy. We have now knowledge and technology to build frigates and missile systems.
> Got to say that F14 is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 25731
> View attachment 25732
> View attachment 25733
> View attachment 25734
> View attachment 25735


This frigate is made in Myanmar? Looking good.


----------



## Myanmar

BDforever said:


> @Myanmar your situation
> View attachment 25729



Are you joking?? Only 8 MiG29SEs and the rest are way too old Chengdus... tsk tsk..

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Informant

Beauty!


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> Are you joking?? Only 8 MiG29SEs and the rest are way too old Chengdus... tsk tsk..


yea and Myanmar flies B-2, F-22, Pak-FA, F-35, J-30 etc. 



jarves said:


> @Myanmar See BD has already accepted defeat.Congrats to you


----------



## jarves

Informant said:


> Beauty!


Yeah your avatar is a beauty.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myanmar

kaykay said:


> This frigate is made in Myanmar? Looking good.



100% made in Myanmar but the weaponary system would be from Italy, India, Russia and China.
By the way, that F14 is stealth one.


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> 100% made in Myanmar but the weaponary system would be from Italy, India, Russia and China.
> By the way, that F14 is stealth one.


do not talk about Italy and China to Indian, Indian hates them


----------



## Nike

a silly thread to begin with

both country should cooperate to each other instead got a fight

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Myanmar

BDforever said:


> yea and Myanmar flies B-2, F-22, Pak-FA, F-35, J-30 etc.



At least 20 MIG29SE










and at least 10 MIG29SMT


----------



## kaykay

Myanmar said:


> 100% made in Myanmar but the weaponary system would be from Italy, India, Russia and China.
> By the way, that F14 is stealth one.


Good. Hope It gets best from all. And yes It looks stealthy. By the way how many such stealthy frigates are planned in long run?


----------



## Myanmar

Mi-35P Attack Helicopter test flies in Russia before delivery is made to Myanmar Air Force

and at least 50 of Mi-35P Attack Helicopter


----------



## scholseys

In a BD and Myanmar war...India will balkanize....

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Myanmar

kaykay said:


> By the way how many such stealthy frigates are planned in long run?



8 frigates by 2020 and so far 2 stealth frigates have been commissioned.


----------



## jarves

aazidane said:


> In a BD and Myanmar war...India will balkanize....


BD will be divided into three parts seeing the disparity in strength bw the two armies..India will annex the Chittagong area and Myanmar will annex the eastern part of BD and all the people living in those two areas will have to migrate to the third part that is the remaining part.

But you dont have to worry as you live in Canada.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## Myanmar

Myanmar said:


> 8 frigates by 2020 and so far 2 stealth frigates have been commissioned.





jarves said:


> Myanmar will annex the eastern part of BD



Oh, no, mate.. but thanks.

That country's size is like one of our States/Provinces and it is suffering from population explosion. Myanmar has no intention to annex this kind of country.

One thing for sure, Bangladeshi fucks, huh? Otherwise, no population explosion!! LOL


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> At least 20 MIG29SE
> View attachment 25746
> View attachment 25747
> 
> 
> 
> and at least 10 MIG29SMT
> View attachment 25748










Myanmar said:


> Oh, no, mate.. but thanks.
> 
> That country's size is like one of our States/Provinces and it is suffering from population explosion. Myanmar has no intention to annex this kind of country.
> 
> One thing for sure, Bangladeshi fucks, huh? Otherwise, no population explosion!! LOL


 burmese lala land dream


----------



## jarves

Myanmar said:


> That country's size is like one of our States/Provinces and it is suffering from population explosion. Myanmar has no intention to annex this kind of country.


The population of the part which you will annex will have to migrate of the third remaining part as they will not be able to withstand Military rule of Myanmar.So there is no problem of Popelation explosion.

You may not have any intention of annexing parts of BD but desperate times need desperate measures.A lot of BD immigrants are living in Myanmar,you have to make up for the extra burden on your economy by annexing there lands.Dont you want to??


----------



## BDforever

jarves said:


> The population of the part which you will annex will have to migrate of the third remaining part as they will not be able to withstand Military rule of Myanmar.So there is no problem of Popelation explosion.
> 
> You may not have any intention of annexing parts of BD but desperate times need desperate measures.A lot of BD immigrants are living in Myanmar,you have to make up for the extra burden on your economy by annexing there lands.Dont you want to??


we all will move to India and make land of Bangladeshis


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


> we all will move to India and make land of Bangladeshis



It will be a two front war for Bangladesh, we will help our brother country Myanmar and attack BD.

Reactions: Like Like:
4


----------



## BDforever

DRAY said:


> It will be a two front war for Bangladesh, we will help our brother country Myanmar and attack BD.


and it will be 4 fronts war for India-- Bangladesh, China, Pakistan and Sri lanka

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


> and it will be 4 fronts war for India-- Bangladesh, China, Pakistan and Sri lanka



Nobody will come to fight for Bangladesh, China will not go against Myanmar, so Pakistan won't join also, and Sri Lanka will not dare at all, Bangladesh is ours.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

DRAY said:


> Nobody will come to fight for Bangladesh, China will not go against Myanmar, so Pakistan won't join also, and Sri Lanka will not dare at all, Bangladesh is ours.


 it is not about BD, it is about India... they all hate India


----------



## Myanmar

jarves said:


> A lot of BD immigrants are living in Myanmar,you have to make up for the extra burden on your economy by annexing there lands.Dont you want to??



So so true, mate. Those Bangali **** a lot and our Western part of Myanmar, Rakhine State, is now packed with refugee explosion.
One thing I don't understand is that even though they are poor, typical Bangali family would comprise one husband, 2 wives, and 5-6 children. How come they have the heart to take innocent child into the world where they cannot take any responsibility.

Well, Bangladeshis ****, this is the fact!!


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


> it is not about BD, it is about India... they all hate India



India is the pivot of South Asia, deep inside all South Asian countries love us.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Myanmar said:


> So so true, mate. Those Bangali **** a lot and our Western part of Myanmar, Rakhine State, is now packed with refugee explosion.
> One thing I don't understand is that even though they are poor, typical Bangali family would comprise one husband, 2 wives, and 5-6 children. How come they have the heart to take innocent child into the world where they cannot take any responsibility.
> 
> Well, Bangladeshis ****, this is the fact!!


we fk burmese too 



Myanmar said:


> So so true, mate. Those Bangali **** a lot and our Western part of Myanmar, Rakhine State, is now packed with refugee explosion.
> One thing I don't understand is that even though they are poor, typical Bangali family would comprise one husband, 2 wives, and 5-6 children. How come they have the heart to take innocent child into the world where they cannot take any responsibility.
> 
> Well, Bangladeshis ****, this is the fact!!


we fk burmese too


----------



## scholseys

DRAY said:


> Nobody will come to fight for Bangladesh, China will not go against Myanmar, so Pakistan won't join also, and Sri Lanka will not dare at all, Bangladesh is ours.


......................

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## PoKeMon

If Hasina is in power BD will win and if BNP is in power BD will lose badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## Chronos

The Rohingyas are probably persecuted because some Buddhist chauvinist came in here and saw how Bnagladeshi posters behave.

Probably drove him mad.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## arp2041

BDforever said:


> it is not about BD, it is about India... they all hate India



YES, & they love BD so much that they sleep with BD every night on chance by chance basis.


----------



## Chronos

DRAY said:


> India is the pivot of South Asia, deep inside all South Asian countries love us.



stop being ridiculous, it is not feasible to conquer Bangladesh.

And the Bangladeshi posters here will kill the Indian soldiers by incinerating their brain cells.

Reactions: Like Like:
3


----------



## BDforever

Ravi Nair said:


> stop being ridiculous, it is not feasible to conquer Bangladesh.
> 
> And the Bangladeshi posters here will kill the Indian soldiers by incinerating their brain cells.





IND_PAK said:


> If Hasina is in power BD will win and if BNP is in power BD will lose badly.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## notsuperstitious

I support BD. Have always supported the underdog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

notsuperstitious said:


> I support BD. Have always supported the underdog.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Chronos

@BDforever 

always liked you as a poster. 

I of course expect a little jingoism. Par for the course for a Defence forum.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

Ravi Nair said:


> @BDforever
> 
> always liked you as a poster.
> 
> I of course expect a little jingoism. Par for the course for a Defence forum.


----------



## dray

BDforever said:


>




Okay, but our tanks will be on top.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## BDforever

DRAY said:


> Okay, but our tanks will be on top.


----------



## dray

Myanmar said:


> So so true, mate. Those Bangali **** a lot and our Western part of Myanmar, Rakhine State, is now packed with refugee explosion.
> One thing I don't understand is that even though they are poor, typical Bangali family would comprise one husband, 2 wives, and 5-6 children. How come they have the heart to take innocent child into the world where they cannot take any responsibility.
> 
> Well, Bangladeshis ****, this is the fact!!



They are Bangladeshis, not Bengalis. They only speak Bengali, but not for long, they are shifting to Urdu & Arabic.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Dem!god

BDforever said:


>


Like this...

Reactions: Like Like:
5


----------



## BDforever

Dem!god said:


> Like this...
> 
> View attachment 25826


WTF ! ! ! !

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## PoKeMon

BDforever said:


> WTF ! ! ! !



Your reaction when police raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## BDforever

IND_PAK said:


> Your reaction when police raid.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

When Myanmar wins the BD-Myanmar war of 2020, I hope our boys lay a bunch of dynamite around BD and blow it so as to send it sailing off into the Indian Ocean. Maybe the whole country will wash up in Australia.



smuhs1 said:


> Myanmar is purely a military state hence it outclasses Bangladesh in every aspect of naval warfare.


Except it isn't anymore and we have more personal freedoms than the Chinese and Pakistan is considered more of a failed state than we are.



Myanmar said:


> Check the 3rd Frigate built by Myanmar Navy. We have now knowledge and technology to build frigates and missile systems.
> Got to say that F14 is a beauty.
> 
> View attachment 25731
> View attachment 25732
> View attachment 25733
> View attachment 25734
> View attachment 25735


Haven't seen that before. When does it finish sea trials? Looks nice.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## alaungphaya

Ravi Nair said:


> The Rohingyas are probably persecuted because some Buddhist chauvinist came in here and saw how Bnagladeshi posters behave.
> 
> Probably drove him mad.


A lot of my sympathies for the 'Rohingya' dried up after reading some of the Islamist supporters on this forum.


----------



## BDforever

alaungphaya said:


> When Myanmar wins the BD-Myanmar war of 2020, I hope our boys lay a bunch of dynamite around BD and blow it so as to send it sailing off into the Indian Ocean. Maybe the whole country will wash up in Australia.








2020 war ? Australian ocean ?  dude there is a limitation of idiocy


----------



## Pandora

alaungphaya said:


> Except it isn't anymore and we have more personal freedoms than the Chinese and Pakistan is considered more of a failed state than we are.



Well if only you were from mayanmar i would have believed that bull crap.


----------



## alaungphaya

smuhs1 said:


> Well if only you were from mayanmar i would have believed that bull crap.



Which part? I came back not only a few months ago having been going back and forth for the last 2 years. The change is spectacular. If you mean the second part then just consult this:

The Failed States Index 2013 | The Fund for Peace

As you can see, pakipakistan is quite a bit higher.

ငါျမန္မာလူျမိဳး မဟုတ္ရင္ ဘယ္လူျမိဳးထင္လိုလဲ ကုလားေလး။

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## sidr

alaungphaya said:


> When Myanmar wins the BD-Myanmar war of 2020, I hope our boys lay a bunch of dynamite around BD and blow it so as to send it sailing off into the Indian Ocean. Maybe the whole country will wash up in Australia.


Your country can't win against insurgents,forget about winning a war with BD.
Unarmed rohinghyas and army is a different thing.


----------



## idune

Aside from stupid talk, answer is clear - Who will Win in a BD - Myanmar Naval War? *india. *Bangladesh and Myanmar both will loose. Look at who like to see this war - indian "banana".

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## kalu_miah

idune said:


> Aside from stupid talk, answer is clear - Who will Win in a BD - Myanmar Naval War? *india. *Bangladesh and Myanmar both will loose. Look at who like to see this war - indian "banana".



How about we make a deal with Myanmar, we will take the remaining Rohingya's, in return they:
- will support our inclusion in ASEAN group,* IF* Bangladesh ever wants to become a member of ASEAN
- allow Bangladeshi businesses to invest in and trade with Myanmar and
- allow a road/rail connection with Kunming via Myanmar-Bangladesh border and allow road/rail transit to China, Thailand and Laos


----------



## the just

kalu_miah said:


> How about we make a deal with Myanmar, we will take the remaining Rohingya's, in return they:
> - will support our inclusion in ASEAN group,* IF* Bangladesh ever wants to become a member of ASEAN
> - allow Bangladeshi businesses to invest in and trade with Myanmar and
> - allow a road/rail connection with Kunming via Myanmar-Bangladesh border and allow road/rail transit to China, Thailand and Laos


Who is to know its not in the agenda? Our politicians may be stupid, but Myanmar is in far better control of their country. The road to Thailand is already in progress.
The last time I was there ,the changes I saw was astronomical.
And BD people, mostly CTG showdagors are doing grand business there,for centuries, what I heard/saw.
I stayed at a hotel owned by a CTG person.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## ExtraOdinary

@arp2041 Myanmar's military is better equipped and trained than BD's. Plus they would have Chinese support, I think this is a no contest


----------



## mb444

ExtraOdinary said:


> @arp2041 Myanmar's military is better equipped and trained than BD's. Plus they would have Chinese support, I think this is a no contest




Bangladesh is the second largest purchaser of Chinese weapons. 

China however has more investment in Burma.

A war ain't happening between BD and Burma.... Should it happen Burmese would back down as it has happened always ....

Burmese junta barely has control of its country.... They have a bigger military budget true but they are too busy killing their own people....


BD has its own problems but it is perfectly able to deal with banana republic only held together by force...

Reactions: Like Like:
2


----------



## alaungphaya

kalu_miah said:


> How about we make a deal with Myanmar, we will take the remaining Rohingya's, in return they:
> - will support our inclusion in ASEAN group,* IF* Bangladesh ever wants to become a member of ASEAN
> - allow Bangladeshi businesses to invest in and trade with Myanmar and
> - allow a road/rail connection with Kunming via Myanmar-Bangladesh border and allow road/rail transit to China, Thailand and Laos



You usually talk a lot of nonsense but that sounds like a fine idea. BD will have to beef up immigration security on their borders, also. Or rather emmigration.



the just said:


> Who is to know its not in the agenda? Our politicians may be stupid, but Myanmar is in far better control of their country. The road to Thailand is already in progress.
> The last time I was there ,the changes I saw was astronomical.
> And *BD people, mostly CTG showdagors are doing grand business there*,for centuries, what I heard/saw.
> I stayed at a hotel owned by a CTG person.



Don't you mean Myanmar muslims? Foreigners are not allowed to own anything, remember? Or are the successful ones 'CTG showdagors' but Rohingya are all Myanmar citizens and has nothing to do with BD?


----------



## kalu_miah

alaungphaya said:


> You usually talk a lot of nonsense but that sounds like a fine idea. BD will have to beef up immigration security on their borders, also. Or rather emmigration.



Lets say my ideas evolve with time, specially the nitty gritty details of relationship between countries.

The way I see it, small countries like us always have to choose, we cannot afford to sit on the fence or be neutral or nonaligned. We should use our best judgement to see who will win in the mid and long term and then choose to ally with the winner.

The important powers in this region: USA, China and India (regional neighbor)

Who do you think will eventually win the race to become the number one superpower in the world? I would place my bet on China. Then everything else becomes a simple matter, to give preference to China's interest above others so China can also in return look after the interest of their ally. In a way we are lucky that world's future number one super power is right next to us. Not so good for big states like India as they have big dreams of their own. But really great for small nations like us whose small dream should be to live the under the protection of the big power and prosper due to that peace dividend and as an integrated part of a great big economy.

It is the classic empire and vassal state model of the old, nowadays we use more polite language and call it alliance. But not much have changed since old days, old wine in a new bottle as they say.

I see the future as China being the core of Asian economy and the rest of the countries around, ASEAN, Korean peninsula, South Asia, Central Asia and Russia, all will become periphery countries servicing this core.
World-systems theory - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

It is not good news for USA, EU, Japan and India and it is my prediction that their pivot to Asia to contain China will end in a miserable failure.

Now if we have this background context for our future in this region, both Bangladesh and Myanmar are in the same camp. The differences between us should be solved, as these are minor irritants for reaching both of our national goals, which is to become part of a great integrated economy in this space led by China.

The details can be worked out when this Indian puppet witch Hasina dies or is forced out of power. As long as she is there, she will follow India's orders to maintain hostile relations between Bangladesh and Myanmar, because that is in India's interest. I will not go into the details why, I am sure either you already know or are able to guess.

Once Bangladesh is no longer under Indian boot, then some deal will have to be worked out together with participation of ASEAN, UN, OIC etc. to see where this Rohingya population can be accommodated. The host countries including Bangladesh may demand some cost to absorb these people and these world and regional bodies will have to figure out where that fund will come from. If you guys do not want them, there should be a way to find a different place for them. As your neighbor and future ally/partner we should keep our eyes open for such possibilities.

These are just my personal opinion of course, just as an well wisher of Bangladesh and its people.

@Chinese-Dragon , you may find this interesting.

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------



## Erik Karlsson

DRAY said:


> Okay, but our tanks will be on top.


both tanks are from bangladesh and they are doing gay sex.....lol

Reactions: Like Like:
1


----------

